# New Boot recommendations to replace Salomon F22 & barefoot shoes



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

old-guy-on-a-board said:


> last odd question that I haven’t seen talked about anywhere… in the last two years I’ve actually transitioned all my footwear to barefoot shoes. My feet are wider than they used to be as a result (well at the toes anyway) and I also now prefer my shoes to feel loose rather than tight like I used to… anyway…. Anyone else used to barefoot shoes and if so, how does that translate to what you prefer for snowboarding boots?


I've been moving towards minimalist footwear myself, but I don't think barefoot shoe philosophy applies very well to snowboarding boots. They're the link between you and the board. As such, they need to be pretty tight. Barefoot shoes allow your feet to stretch out. Properly fitted boots don't have any room for this movement. Arch supports that prevent your feet from spreading out can be useful when they're crammed into a boot. 

That said, I did ride without insoles for a few years due to high instep issues. Instead of riding without insoles, I wish I'd found boots that fit better. Any movement within the boot translates to a loss of control and reduced performance.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You never want your boots to fit loose, that’s a recipe for heel lift, blisters, numb toes etc. best thing to do is measure your foot length and width to determine your mondo point size and needed width. Wired sport has a bunch of posts in this. Initially I was going to recommend looking at the nitro select as I found it comparable to the f series once they stopped making them but given the wider description of your foot they’ll likely be too narrow


----------



## old-guy-on-a-board (Nov 27, 2021)

WigMar said:


> I've been moving towards minimalist footwear myself, but I don't think barefoot shoe philosophy applies very well to snowboarding boots. They're the link between you and the board. As such, they need to be pretty tight. Barefoot shoes allow your feet to stretch out. Properly fitted boots don't have any room for this movement. Arch supports that prevent your feet from spreading out can be useful when they're crammed into a boot.
> 
> That said, I did ride without insoles for a few years due to high instep issues. Instead of riding without insoles, I wish I'd found boots that fit better. Any movement within the boot translates to a loss of control and reduced performance.


Yes that’s a good point, probably don’t want the boots to allow any movement.


----------



## old-guy-on-a-board (Nov 27, 2021)

bseracka said:


> You never want your boots to fit loose, that’s a recipe for heel lift, blisters, numb toes etc. best thing to do is measure your foot length and width to determine your mondo point size and needed width. Wired sport has a bunch of posts in this. Initially I was going to recommend looking at the nitro select as I found it comparable to the f series once they stopped making them but given the wider description of your foot they’ll likely be too narrow


I’ll take a look anyway as I have narrow heels/ankles so depending on the shape of the boot it could work.

take your point on it not wanting to fit loose.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

I wear minimalist shoes for both everyday and running, but it doesn't translate well to snowboarding, except maybe trying reactive, thiner boots with a direct feeling underfoot (the Salomon fusion pretty much falled into this category) and roomy toebox, but you want that anyways. Used to the ride my F50 a lot too!

You can look into Salomon again they have a really great boots lineup (Dialogue Quicklace for exemple), Ride (Lasso ?) and Nidecker (e.g. Tracer or Helio) are pretty good at volume reduction too. At least that's those I would into 😅


----------



## Markeginge (Dec 1, 2021)

old-guy-on-a-board said:


> My Salomon F22 boots are finally nearing the end of their life (they lasted 10 odd years so I can’t complain!)
> 
> Trying to find an alternative (I know fit comes first, but need a short list to try I guess). I’d like them to be similar in responsiveness and also be similarly durable. I think I’d prefer speed laces but I’ve never tried Boa.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the nitro yet? I’ve got the same issue as my F22’s lost all the hold round the ankle a couple of years ago. Love the shallow sole and all round smallness of the F22 and the responsive from them. More like trainers than snowboard boots. I have worn malamutes a couple of seasons pre Covid (too stiff) and atm have a pair of new synapse boa and adidas response boa adv sat here and trying to decide after advice from a good shop assistant. Synapse comfy and flex ok but bulkier than the malamutes, like a pair of moon boots tbh. Adidas a bit more like the F22 but not 100% sold on them. All of them look huge stood next to the F22’s


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

All summer I wear Shama sandals which are pretty minimal. Basically as minimal as you can get. I like to longboard in them and on bikes with certain pedals I'll wear them too. However theres no relation to snowboard boots here. You want to be tight, tight like a tiger, Mr Powers


----------



## old-guy-on-a-board (Nov 27, 2021)

Markeginge said:


> Have you tried the nitro yet? I’ve got the same issue as my F22’s lost all the hold round the ankle a couple of years ago. Love the shallow sole and all round smallness of the F22 and the responsive from them. More like trainers than snowboard boots. I have worn malamutes a couple of seasons pre Covid (too stiff) and atm have a pair of new synapse boa and adidas response boa adv sat here and trying to decide after advice from a good shop assistant. Synapse comfy and flex ok but bulkier than the malamutes, like a pair of moon boots tbh. Adidas a bit more like the F22 but not 100% sold on them. All of them look huge stood next to the F22’s


Not yet. I'm in no mood to actually go to the shops and sit in an unventilated space (because COVID) for long periods of time trying on different boots... so I'm doing this the hard way of trying to go off reviews and ordering some boots that might work and trying them on at home.

I had already ordered the Burton SLX before I posted on here, but they don't arrive till tomorrow. I haven't found a local (UK) supplier (with a sensible returns policy) with the Nitro Select to be able to order a pair yet.

I can get hold of some of @Etienne suggestions, such as the Salomon Dialogue and Nidecker Tracer/ Helios but I haven't had a chance to read/watch any reviews of either of them yet.

My last resort option will be to wait till I turn up at Les Arcs in January and buy something there but I have no idea if I'll necessarily find what I want.


----------



## old-guy-on-a-board (Nov 27, 2021)

Etienne said:


> I wear minimalist shoes for both everyday and running, but it doesn't translate well to snowboarding, except maybe trying reactive, thiner boots with a direct feeling underfoot (the Salomon fusion pretty much falled into this category) and roomy toebox, but you want that anyways. Used to the ride my F50 a lot too!
> 
> You can look into Salomon again they have a really great boots lineup (Dialogue Quicklace for exemple), Ride (Lasso ?) and Nidecker (e.g. Tracer or Helio) are pretty good at volume reduction too. At least that's those I would into 😅


Thanks for your time and suggestion. I will look into them further, especially the Salomon and Nidecker ones.


----------



## old-guy-on-a-board (Nov 27, 2021)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> All summer I wear Shama sandals which are pretty minimal. Basically as minimal as you can get. I like to longboard in them and on bikes with certain pedals I'll wear them too. However theres no relation to snowboard boots here. You want to be tight, tight like a tiger, Mr Powers


Thanks. That certainly seem to be the consensus, so I won't bother looking any further on the minamilst side of things.


----------



## Markeginge (Dec 1, 2021)

old-guy-on-a-board said:


> Not yet. I'm in no mood to actually go to the shops and sit in an unventilated space (because COVID) for long periods of time trying on different boots... so I'm doing this the hard way of trying to go off reviews and ordering some boots that might work and trying them on at home.
> 
> I had already ordered the Burton SLX before I posted on here, but they don't arrive till tomorrow. I haven't found a local (UK) supplier (with a sensible returns policy) with the Nitro Select to be able to order a pair yet.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. Another trip this morning with both pairs of new boots to my local shop. Upshot gone for the adidas over the synapse as they grab my skinny heals the most and are the smallest compared to my F22’s. Time will tell . Good luck on your searching 👍


----------



## old-guy-on-a-board (Nov 27, 2021)

Markeginge said:


> Ok thanks. Another trip this morning with both pairs of new boots to my local shop. Upshot gone for the adidas over the synapse as they grab my skinny heals the most and are the smallest compared to my F22’s. Time will tell . Good luck on your searching 👍


Thanks for the update. Which Adidas model did you go for in the end?

The Burton SLXs were delivered last night (early for a change!) and I spent a while trying to compare them to the F22s. They're a fair bit stiffer, but that's probably at least in part down to the fact that the F22s are 10+ years old now. The heel hold was much better in the SLXs, in fact I can't budge most of my foot at all but am able to still wiggle my toes. The SLX is actually also a tiny bit (1cm or so) smaller than the F22s in length which I was surprised by. The sole is thicker though.

All sounds pretty positive, but in terms of fit I'm quite undecided. The SLXs have a strange shape to hold your ankles in place (is this a J bar?) and that wasn't particularly comfortable. I know the F22s are old and will have worn in to the shape of my feet so its not a fair comparison, but they feel a lot more comfortable and I'm used to being able to wear them literally all day and even go shopping with them after boarding the whole day and they're completely fine and as comfortable as regular shoes. I don't get the impression the SLXs will be like that.

One thing I haven't tried yet is maybe loosening the SLXs. With the F22s I have to always lace them up as tight as possible and then they feel as they should. I couldn't over tighten them if I tried. With the SLXs though its really easy for me to tighten them to the point of being uncomfortable pretty easily, so maybe I'm just tightening them up too much.

I don't really want the hassle of ordering and returning multiple pairs but I think I should probably order one to two other pairs to try and compare really.


----------



## Markeginge (Dec 1, 2021)

old-guy-on-a-board said:


> Thanks for the update. Which Adidas model did you go for in the end?
> 
> The Burton SLXs were delivered last night (early for a change!) and I spent a while trying to compare them to the F22s. They're a fair bit stiffer, but that's probably at least in part down to the fact that the F22s are 10+ years old now. The heel hold was much better in the SLXs, in fact I can't budge most of my foot at all but am able to still wiggle my toes. The SLX is actually also a tiny bit (1cm or so) smaller than the F22s in length which I was surprised by. The sole is thicker though.
> 
> ...


Hi. Went for Adidas Response 3MC ADV in the end, a previous years model (have a gum sole not the white which are slightly wider across the toes I was told, link below). Thinner sole than the synapse and all round smaller boot. Heal lock is great as i have skinny ankles (apparently) and broad feet across the toes. Wear a size 9 shoe generally, went up to 9 1/2 in adidas, same as i would for salomon. Double boa too which at my age has gotta help Also the boot fits perfect into a medium burton malvita which is my next purchase as my Burton CO2's need replacing. 
This link are the previous seasons, *not* the ones Snow and Rock currently sell which are good as a mates bought the current seasons model, fitted his feet better! Would never have gone near adidas without the advice but got them heat moulded today and walked around the shop and didnt notice them on my feet. So pretty happy.










adidas Men's Response 3MC ADV Snowboard Boots - Black


Stand out on the hill in these sleek snowboarding boots. They're designed with an upper and tread pattern that mimic the classic 3MC skateboarding shoes, and they feature a Continental™ Rubber outsole for outstanding grip on or off the board. The dual Boa® Fit System allows for effortless entry...




www.tradesports.co.uk





Know exactly what you say about tightening the F22's up. I did the same, never felt over tight but would always start feeling loose and my feet moving/lifting after a couple of hours. Could never be arsed to retighen till lunch time. Hopefully the boa system will allow constant tightening and adjusting when sat on a chair lif.

Ask if you need any more info on the adidas. i did think about trying to find a good second hand pair of F22's but the fella said being 10 years old plus the tech is just too good now to ignore!


----------



## Markeginge (Dec 1, 2021)

Markeginge said:


> Hi. Went for Adidas Response 3MC ADV in the end, a previous years model (have a gum sole not the white which are slightly wider across the toes I was told, link below). Thinner sole than the synapse and all round smaller boot. Heal lock is great as i have skinny ankles (apparently) and broad feet across the toes. Wear a size 9 shoe generally, went up to 9 1/2 in adidas, same as i would for salomon. Double boa too which at my age has gotta help Also the boot fits perfect into a medium burton malvita which is my next purchase as my Burton CO2's need replacing.
> This link are the previous seasons, *not* the ones Snow and Rock currently sell which are good as a mates bought the current seasons model, fitted his feet better! Would never have gone near adidas without the advice but got them heat moulded today and walked around the shop and didnt notice them on my feet. So pretty happy.
> 
> https://www.tradesports.co.uk/produ...mYWtfWAeKqucEpRKDhyQWh5xvDfcJJhoaAm_WEALw_wcB
> ...


Think the link wont work so...

*this is the old version in i bought*









adidas Men's Response 3MC ADV Snowboard Boots - Black


Stand out on the hill in these sleek snowboarding boots. They're designed with an upper and tread pattern that mimic the classic 3MC skateboarding shoes, and they feature a Continental™ Rubber outsole for outstanding grip on or off the board. The dual Boa® Fit System allows for effortless entry...




www.tradesports.co.uk





*heres the current version in S&R *






Mens Response 3MC ADV Snowboard Boots


Order the Adidas Mens Response 3MC ADV Snowboard Boots today from Snow+Rock ✓ Price Match Promise ✓ 3-Year Product Warranty ✓ Specialist Advice




www.snowandrock.com


----------



## old-guy-on-a-board (Nov 27, 2021)

Markeginge said:


> Think the link wont work so...
> 
> *this is the old version in i bought*
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for all the input.


----------



## old-guy-on-a-board (Nov 27, 2021)

Quick update here in case this is of use to anyone in future. Despite trying to get a few other pairs of boots to try, I didn’t manage to do so and in the end just kept the Burton SLX albeit it a bit apprehensively.

There was a tight spot on my right ankle that was uncomfortable when done up tightly (not too tight, just tight enough to ride). A couple of hours of wearing them in the house though and that disappeared so I took them to Les Arcs last week.

overall I’m very happy with them. They’re a fair bit stiffer than than the Salomon F22s and certainly not as comfortable to walk about it. In fact where I would just lace up the F22s right from the moment I put my feet into them, with the SLX I would leave tightenI guess the laces till I got to the top of the piste.

However The level of control on the board is a world apart! Riding with Cartel X bindings on a Custon X, Namedropper and Attack Banana and in all cases there was much less effort required and it was easier to control the board more accurately with the SLXs.

Oddly, I first went out with the F22s (on the Custom X), then swapped to the SLX and thought they felt the same… so I swapped back to the F22s and it was like trying to ride in a pair of old slippers.

Goes without saying that I’m comparing packed out 15yr old boots with brand new ones so hardly fair but I thought the feedback might help some others.


----------

